# ALL Threads MUST include a picture of your system... PLEASE READ!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you start a thread in this forum, you MUST include a picture of your system. DO NOT link to another site with your pictures, that is NOT the purpose of this forum.

Thank you!


----------



## DAE06 (May 29, 2008)

> ALL Threads MUST include a picture of your system


Sonnie, where's your picture?


:yay:just kidding:yay:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I broke the camera :bigsmile:


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

silly question, but for a two channel guy like me, can I still post piccies?? (they are diy if that helps)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely... and good to see you back around Terry... we have been missing you. :foottap:


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

aw shucks sonnie, no wonder people luv you!!

I don't have much to contribute in a place like this filled with experts ya know, but it surely is a friendly place as again I'm sure you know.

Give me a few weeks to wrap them up and I'll provide a build explanation of sorts. If it turns out that there is a better section for it to be in, well we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a plan... :T


----------

